# Is Life Better Without TV?



## Swettenham

How many of you don't have TVs in your home?

I currently live with my parents and sister, and we have at least one television on every floor of the house.  It drives me insane.  I absolutely can't stand the constant noise, the constant flashing colors— everything about TV annoys me.

A few years ago, things were different.  I lived with some friends of mine, and we didn't own a TV.  I really liked my life better that way, because I would always prefer to read a book (read posts on this forum nowadays), study French (Spanish nowadays), ride my bike (smoke cigarettes nowadays), etc.

How about you?  Do you like TV?  If so, what do you enjoy about it?  

If not, how long have you gone without watching it?  How would you describe life without TV as compared to life with it?

_Note_: *I voted "Yes, but hardly ever watch it," because I never sit down to watch it, but when I'm in the kitchen and my sister has the TV on, I can't help but stare at the screen for a few minutes. *


----------



## clipper

I think a lot of this will depend on where people are in the world.... I am English and living in Spain and I have voted "Yes, but hardly ever watch it" and this has nothing to do with the language, simply the quality.

I hope I don´t upset anyone with this comment but compared to British TV, Spanish TV is poor in many ways, the types of programs, the content, the amount of over gratuitous advertising (both in ad breaks and during the shows themselves) just makes it unbearable... but also I find the technical quality amazingly poor, e.g. Talk shows where the host turns his head and the microphone can´t pick up his voice etc.

Is this just my perception ? (obviously there are cultural differences which I haven´t commented on such as differences in sense of humour) Am I being unfair ?

Possibly..... how is the rest of the world´s TV ?


----------



## annettehola

I don't own a TV. I haven't for more than 8 (close to 9 now) years, and I do not miss it. TV offends me. I feel I have the right to say no to crap, and I will not have anybody determining for me what "news" is. Or "top-stories" or whatever else they call it. I can see what the weather man is good for, though, but this information is also obtainable via the radio. (And is useful for many professions, fishermen fx or pilots). I am not a hysterical "I-love-to-hate-TV-type" - all I'm saying is that all of us has a right to say yes or no to anything we are presented with in life, and this right certainly also goes for TV. TV is a business. Nothing else. Hence somebody somewhere has an interest in choosing what to broadcast. This is simply called sponsoring. And the same goes on in the sciences. Why is it, fx, that certain diseases are not being investigated and sought a cure for? There are industries, there is loads and loads and loads of dough involved. I will not support that. I also do not vote.
Annette


----------



## cuchuflete

You may find more discussion on this topic here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25423&highlight=television


----------



## JLanguage

In my house I have 5 TVs, one of which is not in use. I don't watch a lot of TV. mostly just Adult Swim (A series of cartoons aimed at an older audience that plays late at night during the week). My reasons are simple - too many commercials, not enough quality shows, and poor sound and video quality. When I do use the TV most of the time it's to watch DVDs.


----------



## Oven

Tv stinks. I hardly ever watch it. Just for the weather forecast !


----------



## Swettenham

Well, the question i must ask myself, and probably the same for many of you, is am I really any better off for spending so much time on the computer?  I think so.  The glowing screen may not be good for my eyes, but at least I am using my imagination here.  I am learning, helping, making friends, creating...

Watching television doesn't involve such creative input.  It is completely a passive "activity," and I think it is detrimental.  Of course, I'm not against all passive passtimes— even relaxing by a lake, basking in the sun seems healthier to me than watching TV.

I think that TV projects an unhealthy view of life and the world, and that this can have a detrimental effect on our emotional development.  We may come to expect that each moment be dramatic, comical, filled with banter and plot twists, like in a sitcom or the commercials.  This is unrealistic because life is really made up of so many trivial and tedious activities.  Do we therefore unnecessarily come to regard our own lives as inadequate, or am I not giving people enough credit as far as being able to tell the difference between reality and fiction?

Basically, I feel more free without a television in my house (to be honest, I'd feel even more free without this computer, and especially without cigarettes).  I just feel there is something more natural about life without the glowing screens, and when I go several months with no exposure to TV, it feels like I have stepped out of a fishbowl.  Of course, to people who watch TV, the perception may be just the opposite— I live in a fishbowl because have I exiled myself from the TV culture that so many share.

Those are just a few of my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## modgirl

Occasional TV use would be fine. But it's the "plug-in drug" as it's been aptly described. Even watching a dumb sit-com once a week would be fine *as long as* that was the extent of it. But it isn't.

I remember learning in a mass media class some years ago that statistically, poor families will buy a boob tube before any other piece of furniture.

Someone mentioned in another thread that the way to an educated society was to eliminate poverty. My suggestion: get rid of the tube.  Then, perhaps more will find the library and bury themselves in its rich tomes. One more thing that throwing away the plug-in drug will help: obesity. Muscle cells atrophy along with brain cells.

And, unfortunately, too many people tend to believe that what is seen on the tube is 100% truth.  I can report an event and make it sound completely different from someone experiencing the same as I have!  We're losing our ability to think for ourselves.  If the TV says it's true, well, who am we to argue?   

Having said that, I do own a TV. Once or twice a month, a DVD will be watched for entertainment. And on rare occasions, I watch the news, but not often because I don't have an antenna or cable, so the reception is lousy (which is probably a good thing).


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I watch it regularly when I have tv, but in the last two years (since I started the university) I didn't have tv because I didn't want it. It is something I use when it's present, but if I don't have it I don't miss it at all.


----------



## GenJen54

I'd like to say I don't watch TV.  I'd like to say I don't own a TV.  Admittedly, however, I can claim neither. 

I will turn it on and watch when there is something specific I want to see. My husband, on the otherhand, will turn it on and leave it on just for "background" noise, which often forces me into another room in the house where I can attempt to experience some kind of peace. 

Some of my favorite moments are when he is out of the house, and I can sit alone, in silence, listening to nothing but the quiet hum of a ceiling fan, and the occasional groan of a sleeping cat. 

We both partake in side projects that include film writing and production, so for us, having a television for technical and playback purposes is crucial. In a two-bedroom condo, we have three televisions. That's at least two too many if you ask me. 

What I am more concerned about is any children we intend to have. I have already told my husband that I expect to be the most-hated mother in school because I will not allow my child to have a tv in his/her own room. 

I will also not use the TV as an electronic "babysitter" as so many parents do. It's not my place to judge others, but I just don't feel it is right for a child to sit and stare for hours on end when he could be playing or partaking in other activities that are much more appropriate and stimulating.


----------



## Amityville

I have basic French tv (6 channels). I have watched it two or three times. My children watch it quite a lot and they were the reason I got it. They wanted to join in the chat at school about last night's programs and since (parental guilt trip coming up) I had already made them 'different' by bringing them here I thought they should have that. 
I do miss British tv however - my life is very busy and it would be nice to have 'instant relaxation' in front of what I now appreciate as quality programs.
I have never been a tv addict, and none of us is, so I don't feel any need to be moral about it - used to find myself in the opposite position to received wisdom, pleading with my kids when they were younger to go and watch it so I could get up to date with work.


----------



## modgirl

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> What I am more concerned about is any children we intend to have. I have already told my husband that I expect to be the most-hated mother in school because I will not allow my child to have a tv in his/her own room.


 
I don't know of any children who have TVs in their own rooms (!!), but a lot of parents are not allowing their children any TV at all until they are much older.  The reason is that the constant angle change of the camera produces passivity in children.  They then expect life to be as "fast" and change pace at the level that the TV does.  There was once a cartoon (I've forgotten by whom) where a child picks up a toy and says, "What does it do?"

That's the problem with TV and young children.  It steals their imaginations.


----------



## Swettenham

modgirl said:
			
		

> I don't know of any children who have TVs in their own rooms (!!), but a lot of parents are not allowing their children any TV at all until they are much older.


My parents thus "deprived" me... hmm...  Maybe _that's_ what's wrong with me...  


> The reason is that the constant angle change of the camera produces passivity in children.  They then expect life to be as "fast" and change pace at the level that the TV does.  There was once a cartoon (I've forgotten by whom) where a child picks up a toy and says, "What does it do?"
> 
> That's the problem with TV and young children.  It steals their imaginations.


That's how I feel about it.  However, I completely sympathize with parents who are very busy, and just don't have the energy for many options other than to have their TV "babysit" their children.  The problem is bigger than that— it's our whole lifestyles.  But that's for another thread.


----------



## julienne

I have a set at home, but all I ever watch are cartoons, when i'm trying to unwind from a hectic workday   Sometimes when alone at home I turn the TV on just so it won't seem so quiet  Such a shame to waste a nice day rotting away in front of the tube... I'd rather curl up in bed with a good book anytime...


----------



## Vanda

Unhappily here TV is a regular baby-sitter for the illiterate, the working class,
and middle class (one doesn't have to spend money for entertainment and everybody has a TV set) . I say unhappily because of the bad programs, because of all the bad influence TV has on uneducated people who are not able to discern and make good judgements.
On the other hand, I watch cable Tv during most of the time I'm at home. But
very few of us can afford cable TV (neither can I), but for me it's like
having a full time teacher at home. So I watch all types of sitcoms,
news, talk shows, documentaries, etc... in English, Spanish,and a little in
German, with a notebook and a pen beside the set, taking notes on slangs,
idiomatic expressions, course words, everything teenagers ask me in the classroom (I mean in English classes). Otherwise I wouldn't have access to 
these things. We don't have many natives at hand to help with them,
books won't bring them, so TV is my everyday assistant.I have lots of notebooks with interesting things, words, usage, etc , I gather from cable TV.
Local TV I watch just to know about the news and important interviews.


----------



## rob.returns

TV is not that bad, but its not that good either. It has its pros and cons. The word here would be "Control". Gotta learn how to have it in moderate amounts, and confirm the informations that are gathered.
I love tv because it improves my English speaking skills, it tells me different accents of different person in different countries when speaking it. It makes me laugh sometimes. Discovery channel would be great. A lot of digestive informations.
In contrast, I hate TV because it takes my time away. Instead of my friends I would choose the Screen, sometimes. It makes me a couch potato...and all that goes with it.
As Shakespeare once said, "TV or not TV, that is the question."


----------



## Swettenham

I like Vanda and Rob's responses.  I've got nothing against using TV for constructive/educational purposes.  I suppose my beef is with most programs and commercials, and some people's habits.  But I would still rather live without it.


----------



## annettehola

I agree with the thing about lifestyles. That's what it's about, basically. But also about HOW this specific style of life has come about and WHY it stays with people. I believe it's in the way we have organised ourselves into living in society. What rules there are, what we must and must not do, what is considered THE NORM, simply. These are the rules we live by, and so, we are NORMAL. I only ask myself: Why is it, or why is it supposed to be, so darn important to go through life having other people telling you what the "most recent and import news in the world" is? Why having to be told what to eat and where to go to get it? Why listen to others telling you that "this season" (as if there were only four!) "the trend in shoes and hats and stockings and ties will be this and that?" I sincerely do not neither like nor agree with this way. To me it's manipulation, and I say no. I wonder why people ACCEPT it. For this, I believe, is what it's about: We have TV because we accept it. We have politics and politicians because we accept taking part in what they call "voting" because, you know, "we live in a free world, and we have democracy, and this is good, because, you know, we are free to choose." The heck we are, when the menu has already been written beforehand. We can't choose, but we can choose between. 
Well, my choice, then, is clear: No to TV. No to manipulation. Be it mental or in any other way.
Annette


----------



## Helicopta

I'm wondering if some of the people here are being a bit hard on the old idiot box or are we just fortunate enough to have better programming in the UK? Not that there isn’t an awful lot of (in my opinion) crap on our stations, it’s just not usually _too_ difficult to find something of quality. As well as some good drama, comedy and such like, we are quite well catered for in other areas. With documentaries and current affairs programmes, on a whole host of subjects, being a regular feature of the schedules.

As for advertising, we have the BBC which has 2 channels (plus 2 more if you have cable or a dish) that are entirely uninterrupted (uncorrupted?) by adverts and our commercial stations seem to have fewer and shorter breaks than elsewhere (at least, compared to what I’ve seen in the USA).

_P.S. I know I could be reading a book, exercising or engaging in some other more ‘worthwhile’ pursuit… but nothing short of a dire emergency (or rain) will stop me from biting my nails and chain-smoking my way through the next 3-5 days in front of a television._ Here's why.


----------



## annettehola

Alright, I include sports fans on my list of people who truly do need TV, then. But are you sure this is not only a good old excuse? Couldn't you go see a live match instead? If I said TV makes people lazy, what would you answer?
Annette


----------



## clipper

Didn´t I say it would depend where people are ?? I´m convinced that the British (or at least those that haven´t abandoned their native isle) have better TV than the rest of us.............


----------



## Inara

I used not to have TV for 10 years and I was allright without it. But nowadays I sometimes miss it. Because I want to watch news (so many things happen in the world and I only get to know a day after or even later, from newspapers or when people tell me) and I also wish my son could watch wildlife documentals. 

About two months ago, a friend of mine gave me a set he didn't need. So I bought a vidio and now my boy can watch the same old sovet cartoons I used to enjoy as a child. But apart from this, we don't use the set. When I try to switch it on and watch news, I find no news on no any channel and I hate those soup operas played on all channels and dubbed by *the same* two or three spanish actors. So I switch it of.  



			
				Helicopta said:
			
		

> ...are we just fortunate enough to have better programming in the UK?
> As for advertising, we have the BBC which has 2 channels...


 
Maybe in UK the programming is more interesting. Here, in Spain, I guess it depends on which anthena you have to have more channels. But though I wish to watch BBC news, I don't think I will install more things to this TVset, I will forget to watch them anyway  

It is funny to watch TV in Russia: they only have news and musical or comical shows where *all* the most famouse pop singers and *all* the old comic actors participate. I mean you switch from channel to channel and find *the same people on all channels*! But at least they have news every hour on some channel.


----------



## 'alexcia'

Swettenham said:
			
		

> How many of you don't have TVs in your home?
> 
> I currently live with my parents and sister, and we have at least one television on every floor of the house. It drives me insane. I absolutely can't stand the constant noise, the constant flashing colors— everything about TV annoys me.
> 
> A few years ago, things were different. I lived with some friends of mine, and we didn't own a TV. I really liked my life better that way, because I would always prefer to read a book (read posts on this forum nowadays), study French (Spanish nowadays), ride my bike (smoke cigarettes nowadays), etc.
> 
> How about you? Do you like TV? If so, what do you enjoy about it?
> 
> If not, how long have you gone without watching it? How would you describe life without TV as compared to life with it?
> 
> _Note_: *I voted "Yes, but hardly ever watch it," because I never sit down to watch it, but when I'm in the kitchen and my sister has the TV on, I can't help but stare at the screen for a few minutes. *


 
Back in my hometown, when I still live with my parents, I watch TV all the time. I can't help it. The whole family is watching TV and it feels awkward to be the only one not enjoying it with the rest of the family.
Even if I have an exam the following the day, the TV is turn on but I'm not watching.  But I cannot concentrate on what I'm studying because I'm tempted to glance once in a while. I kept it open so the room will not be very quiet. But everything changed when I had my own PC, instead of TV I used the PC to keep me company while studying. I would play music.( and I have an excuse not to watch it with the rest because I'm doing my homework jejejeje ) 
Generally, I do not enjoy watching TV because it hurts my eyes but I love to catch cartoons and discovery channel..Also some news (except those that are depressing). I also love movies but I only watch on the weekends or when I can't seem to fall asleep after midnight. Thanks to HBO and cinemax! 
Now that I've left home to work and is now sharing an apartment with two girl friends, everything changed. We have a set and I'm glad it's in the other room because it is sometimes disturbing my sleep.  Back in our old apartment I always had headache because of the noise from the TV. By the way, I work at night. So can you just imagine that? 
Life without TV? I guess more time for people to do their activities, more things done. By this I do not generalize that TV makes people lazy. It still depends on how we manage our time.


----------



## Helicopta

annettehola said:
			
		

> Alright, I include sports fans on my list of people who truly do need TV, then. But are you sure this is not only a good old excuse? Couldn't you go see a live match instead?


Most sport fans would love to be able to go and watch their teams play every game live. It just isn’t financially or logistically viable. 
For example, The Oval (the venue for this weeks cricket match) holds only *23,000* people. Compare that to the *8.4 million* UK viewers who tuned in to watch the last match and you see my point. There are also millions of Australians (and cricket fans in many other countries) who want to watch.



			
				annettehola said:
			
		

> If I said TV makes people lazy, what would you answer?


I would answer that TV doesn't make people lazy. You're either lazy or you're not. If you are lazy; TV is simply convenient.


----------



## Swettenham

Helicopta said:
			
		

> I would answer that TV doesn't make people lazy.


Cigarettes and this computer make me lazy.  And, keep in mind, I need my DVDs, though I luckily have the option of watching them on my computer. I hope I don't sound self-righteous when I criticize TV (and, as I hope you can see, not the watchers), but I just thought it would be interesting to see how many people in this crazy day and age actually live without it. When I spent at least a year seeing TV only maybe once every few months at a friend's house, I felt a bit "outside," and I remember also reading an article by someone about their experiences as the rare American who doesn't watch TV. It seems somewhat uncommon to me, and I wondered if anyone else, like myself, prefers/choses to live without it, and their reasons why. Of course, it may seem odd to "chose" to live without TV, as if it were such a moral concern, but look at it this way: I'm too weak to "chose" not to smoke, and I have to exercise my will to draw moral lines somehow, right? As regard sports-watching, though my instinct is to say that I am less interested in a game on TV than one played in my neighborhood, I have to admit that I have always idolized Michael Jordon. Above all, one shouldn't infer that I look down on "TV-addicts," much less recreational users, as I include several among my short list of people whom I deeply love. It's impossible to take anything I say as an outright condemnation. 

Now, of course TV doesn't _make_ people lazy. Indeed, it behooves us to keep in mind that America (what I would call "The TV Society") is the most productive nation in history. But we are also the most obese. Remember, TV is not simply a tool, but an element of our culture, one that corresponds to spending extended periods of time on a couch. As any cultural custom, it is "taught," or, if you prefer, learned. There could be a correlation between the propogation of this custom and our weight problem.

As for the news, what good does it really do to keep up with world events? Yes, the news keeps us informed at a greater rate, but does this make life any better? As a teacher, sometimes I feel like no matter how much I remind my students of certain grammatical concepts, the ideas aren't sinking in. Simply continuing to remind them isn't enough-- I need a new approach. Similarly, are we learning to be "better" humans because we are reminded so constantly of the misery caused by "bad" humans? I think, if anything, we are only becoming more cynical. Are frequent reports of the global warming crisis changing minds? In all sincerity, not even mine. It certainly doesn't help when we can always shut out what we don't want to hear by switching to some reality show. The most valuable wisdom, in my thinking, was always accumulated over generations and passed on through parables and custom. Up-to-the-minute news reporting is no substitute.


----------



## meili

If I have seen this thread back home, I will surely answer that life is no good without television. And I don't know if this is surprising to others, however, I can say that I was exposed to this tube since I was, say, 3 years old! (My family was the first to having owned one set during that time - my Father brought one back from the US! (Loved to watch Popeye and Olive back then!).

But then, having lived without a tv set for almost 7 months - I can say that I survived! - when before I thought I will not, never ever! jeje..  I succumed to buying books instead and loving and enjoying them _filed_ in the little apartment that I share with two girlfriends. 

We do own one now, however. 

And I agree with everyone, tv doesn't make you lazy - at least not me, I suppose.


----------



## cuchuflete

What would we do without TV?  Listen to the radio.  I just heard a great comedy show, pretending to be the BBC news.  It had G. Bush saying that he, personally, would lead an investigation into the failures of the federal government's disaster relief efforts for New Orleans!  Talk about letting the fox mind the chicken coop.....


----------



## Swettenham

Well, in defense of the machine, take the story of a teacher at the company I work for.  Javier has only been living in the US for a couple (or few) years, but he speaks English not only fluently but with an impressively American accent.  Obviously, this has helped him obtain much better work than most (certainly not all) immigrants who haven't mastered the language.  Since he learned most of what he knows in El Salvador, where he is still a citizen, how did he do it?  Watching Sesame Street.

As for the radio, I listen to it for the same reason Vanda watches TV: to practice a second language.

There are many valuable uses these technologies can be applied to.  There's certainly no need to eradicate them.  At this point, I can make no further arguments that do not veer off into broader debates on culture and society.


----------



## mari.kit

Back home we only have 2, one in the living room and one in my room.. So, since i have it in my room i got to watch almost everything. But i see to it that i get to watch news even if its late night... i switch channels to look for a better show, then i settle down to it.
But right now, we dont have tv in our apartment.. we're not even planning to buy one.. i dont know, maybe without it, we can sleep early and get up early for work.. Boring isn't?... but honestly, i miss watching tv, coz i wanted to be updated with the news and whats goin on in the world...


----------



## Merlin

I have one in my apartment. I only use it to watch news and watching DVDs.


----------



## annettehola

It's true. This debate is turning into a debate on society and our ways of living or being told to live. But I can't see anything wrong in that, as I definitely believe it's part of the same thing: values. There was a comment (or a word, actually), someone sent yesterday on this TV issue, and it still lingers on in my mind:"...we are well catered for...." it went. This, I think, is part of the problem with TV (or "the media," as it prefers to call itself - as if there was only one, "THE media, like THE States...). It "caters for" people. What's wrong in that, Annette? Well, I think it makes people stupid, sorry. I mean, where does your own imagination go, when your mental life is being "catered for"? Who needs that? I understand the tired worker who, after an exhausting day at work, switches on the box and defreezes a supermarket-pizza without vegetables but with a lovely chemical carrot flavour because he's just too tired to prepare good and real food himself, but it's like a bedroom without exit, a trap, I think. In my opinion we accept and thereby allow far too much. Do we talk to each other? Or do we just converse? Do we hear what each other say? Or do we just listen? Are we happy? Living in boxes, eating "food" out of boxes, driving around in boxes, and then, at the end of the day, switching on another box? 
Well, it is a society issue.
Annette


----------



## modgirl

annettehola said:
			
		

> Well, I think it makes people stupid, sorry. I mean, where does your own imagination go, when your mental life is being "catered for"?


 
Exactly.  TV often tells us *what* to think.  And pretty soon, we forget *how* to think (for ourselves).

If the tube were used as an occasional diversion, it wouldn't be a big deal.  But it seems to be an intricate part of entirely too many lives.


----------



## cuchuflete

Annettehola said:
			
		

> Do we talk to each other? Or do we just converse? Do we hear what each other say?



I was recently invited to share a meal with a family. The dinner conversation began with one of the children arguing with a sibling about which violent video game was the 'coolest'. The second course was accompanied by an insipid sauce, words between parent and offspring about a movie they saw once upon a time, and which characters were 'awesome'. For dessert, the entire family enthusiastically sputtered about the relative merits of sundry television shows, mostly sitcoms.

Complaining of a mild headache and troubled digestion, I excused myself with thanks for the fine repast, and walked home. On the way I marvelled at the ability of that family to have conversed for an hour without expressing a single original thought.

Life imitating art? commerce? entertainment? a sitcom!!


----------



## tey2

We have one in our apartment, and I watched TV when I had the time especially when it's my day off. I like to watch my favorite shows but sometimes when I get home from work I would turn it on and try to look for a decent show, because I'm having a hard time sleeping at night. I would put on a dvd or a vcd of movies that I like, I like watching spanish movies, they help with my comprehension and accent. But I would prefer books than TV. 

cheers
tey2


----------



## annettehola

And that's where the danger lies: People being lulled into some sweet little lullaby of being entirely normal and alright, when the truth is, they've become empty shadows without any imagination left. HOW SAD. I bet this family is not the only one, no, far from it. Today my colleagues also talked about TV programmes in the lunch break, and eventually asked me:"Well, then, Annette, what's your favourite programme?" They could not believe I don't own a TV-set! But I told them, as the truth is, that I LOVE GOOD FILMS, if I can choose them myself, that is. What do you think? In my opinion both TV and films represent fiction. I really love fiction, but, for Christ's sake, I quite OBVIOUSLY do all I can to avoid BAD fiction! Man, is that so weird?? (-: For me it is simple: Good fiction is ART. Art cannot exist in a realm consisting of lies and fake. I don't really know what more to say right now, and I suppose I should also work a bit  but I'd like you to know, that I enjoy this kind of talking!
Love from
Annette


----------



## Nath0811

Ah! I have some issues with the TV! Yes I do watch it once in a while and particularly enjoy movies. But I could so live without it! My husband is a huge sports fan, so he does spend a lot of time in front of the screen... Like GenJen, my take is no TV in the bedroom (s), no DVD's in the car, and on vacation, it's also a big no-no!

There are some friends we go to where the conversation invariably turns to "Oh! Do you remember that episode when so-and-so said blah blah" "Ah yeah! And then blah blah!" It's soooo boring to me! They all feel like they're having this great conversation, and I'm ready to shoot myself.  Don't get me wrong, a bit of TV can't harm anyone, but there's the addiction factor that bothers me. 

I'm ready to bet (a lot) that people who don't watch TV at all have much broader conversations than the ones who are hooked on it.


----------



## SweetMommaSue

I do my utmost to not have my kids watch too much TV.  I prefer them to watch the educational videos or movies that we have bought. It is beyond irritating when all their conversation centers around are the characters of a particular TV show. I always cut those conversations short. I'm very abrupt about it.  I tell them it is much better to read a good book and discuss it or to talk about something happening in *real * life than to talk about the life of "Zack and Cody".  My oldest son likes to ask me what he can do to be entertained, which I attribute to watching these Disney shows that portray life to be a constant series of pranks and parents to be idiots incapable of logical thought. 

We do have more than one TV, and I watch the news fairly regularly. But I don't allow the kids to get too hooked on the shows.  I'll send them outside to play in the fresh air and ride bikes/skateboards rather than stay indoors.  If it's too rainy, then they get to have some TV, but then I give them their choice of puzzles, word puzzles, board games, Legos, Hot Wheels or Bey Blades. They have just begun learning piano; so, now that is added to their repetoire of activities and (thankfully) takes even more time away from the TV.

I'm thankful for the many activities I have going on in my life. I don't have time to be bored. Even if I weren't taking college courses, I would still have full days. I try to stay away from the television myself because once I notice a show, I tend to get "hypnotized" by it. I'll lose track of time, and I have too much to do to be wasting it that way.  Documentaries are another thing altogether.  I love watching them together as a family--whether they are on world history, people or wild animals! 

My husband can't stand watching regular TV because of all the commercials.  An hour long show is really closer to 1/2 hour plus 1/2 hour of commercials.  It is really annoying to be interrupted so much.  So, he prefers to rent/buy DVD's and watch movies uninterrupted.

I have to agree with Nath0811--people's conversations do tend to be broader in scope when their sources of entertainment extend beyond the various channels of the tube.

Those are some of my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## panjandrum

In my house there are five TVs - but only two of them are used 
As far as I am concerned, this is one of many sources of information and entertainment and, when I feel like it, audio-visual wallpaper.

It is there, but it does not dominate my life.

I know many families whose kids have had TVs in their rooms from a very early age; where a video has taken the place of the bedtime story *SHOCK HORROR. *

This comes back to the changing nature of modern family life with both parents (if there are two) working so that the time they have together and the time they can commit to their children is very limited.
WMPG does not have a TV in her room.  She has watched less TV in her five years than most of her peers.  That seems to be no social disadvantage for her and she now has what I consider a healthy attitude to the thing - she'll watch with some discrimination and will turn it off herself to go in search of an adult willing to play 

We are, I fear, not typical


----------



## Bobzinha

Hi everybody,

I have three tv's in my house, and in my bedroom i have cable. I don't live without my cable, specially because i like to watch movies and shows about art, painting and music, and good shows only air on cable channels.But I have to admit, I have more fun reading a book than watching tv.... but sometimes, when you're tired, after working, studying, it's nice to get comfy in your bed, with your loved one and watch a movie, drinking a hot coffee....


----------



## Napp

Hi!

I have none TV-set since nearly three years, except a few months break when some friends _kindly_ lent me theirs. When I lived with my parents, I saw too much TV. I don't miss it at all. When I am visiting some friends or family and TV-set is on, I feel this disturbing, like noise, because I prefer to talk with them rather than watching TV. Fortunately I don't have many friends som are hooked on TV. One of them have no TV-set but she's thinking to get one.

People usually think that I am an odd person when I say that I don't have a set, but nobody has convinced me to get one. And no program is worth to shop a TV-set. My aim is not to see, to hear, to read... all. It's impossible!!
Good night!


----------



## Jonegy

When I go down to my local pub and the inevitable question "Did you see.......... last night/ yesterday etc; etc;" comes up, the looks of disbelief and amazement when I say I do not watch TV, are comical.

The PC and radio are switched on first thing in the morning on my way to the kitchen for my coffee. I have BBC Radio 4 running or the internet for music.  With these two I can get on with any other little jobs that crop up during the day without having to tear my eyes away from the dreaded "Box".

Since giving up TV, I have noticed especially with the news and political interviews that I listen more closely to what is actually said  -  with TV the face to face communication tends to lose some of the nuances.

One other thing I have re-discovered from my childhood, listening to dramas and the like - The Pictures are far superior on Radio


----------



## swift_precision

TV doesn't "make" anyone do anything.  YOU should have the control and the common sense to tell yourself when you've had enough of something.  A televsion set can not "tell" you to do anything and neither can the programs which it displays.  The arguement that TV makes people lazy is ludicrous.  If someone really wanted to go to a game if they are a [/B]serious* sports fan, they would most likely go to the game.  In the event that distance presents a problem or other factors like weather, what do you think is the next best thing radio? Mabye, but watching TV would be better.  I have to admit, I have a TV and I watch it every single day without fail and watch my favorite programs. I also sometimes leave it on for background noise.  I dont understand how people can say that having a TV is like "living in a fish-bowl".  You can train yourself to watch TV actively by perhaps questioning certain things or giving vocal responses (yes, despite what you've heard it is OK to give vocal responses to the TV set).  Yes, watching TV has it's advantages and disadvantages, but people should learn not to blame the electronic tube.  As I said it is merely an electronic cathode ray tube used for displaying programs just as a firearm is merely a piece of metal.*


----------



## LanceKitty

I was one of those kids who had a TV for a babysitter. I learned how to read through Sesame Street. I keep in touch with the kid in me through cartoons (from silly ones to adult swims). I stay informed through the daily news and I try to keep an open mind by listening to other people on Talk Shows.

I'm a passive person. I keep to myself a lot and I PREFER watching people than interacting. But I wasn't always like this, so I can't say that watching TV a lot as a kid has made me this way. I choose to live this way...


----------



## SweetMommaSue

I certainly came off stuffy in my last post.  I didn't mean to sound sooo negative.   There are certain channels which I think have neat shows that are entertaining--but the "commercial breaks" are so frequent that they really are bothersome.  When we used to have the extended cable service (we now have just the limited basic) then my husband's favorite channel was the Discovery channel and mine was frequently the SciFi channel. I love ongoing series like Star Trek, StarGate SG-1, StarGate Atlantis, Battlestar Galactica, etc.  I also enjoyed the History Channel.  Many of my friends tell me I need to watch the Nanny 911 show for a good laugh (not cause I need the advice  ).

Admittedly, there are times when I'm home alone or on nights when my hubby and I want some together time (those young boys of ours don't always fall asleep right when we put them to bed ) when I will turn the tube on for "background noise".

Shows like Sesame Street do have a lot of educational value, there's just not a lot of shows like Sesame Street.

It looks like, from the posts here, that British TV programming gets the most kudos from its audience.

Funny--TV's just something I "take for granted" here. . .but if I couldn't have it for some reason for an extended period of time, I could easily replace it with another activity.

. . .just some additional thoughts


----------



## swift_precision

Actually, when I went abroad a few years ago to Africa, I was introduced to English television programs by my cousins.  Honestly, those shows were some of the most boring, humorless, shows I've ever seen in my life.  I couldn't understand how my cousins could watch such shows day after day tras dia tras dia.....But, I suppose that one shouldn't expect TV programming to be the same everywhere.


----------



## La Geny

i vote yes but hardly ever watch it.i prefer to sleep,read or do something.watching tv is kinda boring.my eyes feel tired and theres a lot to do or think about.watching tv is not that bad im just not into it.i can live without tv since i prefer a silent surroundings no flashing of colors or people moving inside that big aquare called tv.but i have two friends who i live with and i dont think they can live without tv.hhmmmm,......thats why we have tv at home.


----------



## weesiokbee

Yes and No. Contradicting? Well, if you are the type of person who can't live without tv, life would indeed be difficult. But, if you are a person who likes to try new things everyday life would indeed be better without a television.

Personally, I love watching tv, because it gives me knowledge on some things and leisure on the other. But, I can live without it because I am not a tv addict. I watch tv when there are good shows to watch. 

And more importantly, I don't want to strain my eyes. "Watching tv is both relaxing and tiring". Another contradicting idea, but, come to think of it, it does make sense, doesn't it?

The radiation that you get from watching television makes your body tired. And you only notice after watching tv for quite sometime.

Well, to sum up, there is really no concrete answer to this. It will always depend on the individual.
I


----------



## nahash

Hi there! 

Im currently working far from my original place and living with friends,renting a house and had a TV,however I dont use to watch it regularly.For me Life is so hard without TV eventhough i don't use to watch it everyday but the most important for me are the NEWS around the world,its the only thing that can give a good communication and news around the world,at least we know what's happening around the world....


----------



## annettehola

No, I disagree with this. I believe you should go and see the things around the world yourself and make up your own opinion of them rather than passively accepting somebody else's view. And the radio exists. And the internet. And the telephone. And so on.
Annette


----------



## xav

I feel much better and more free since I decided no longer to watch TV.
I hate ads...
I really think TV encourages passivity and is an instrument of brainwashing, even if you can use it as a wonderful instrument of culture and even of learning.
But so much erotism, so much violence...


----------



## canvist

I think life is better without TV. When I was away for college, my roommates and I didn't have a TV. We missed it at first, but soon I saw that it was a good thing. I found I was spending my time on so many more useful things. And I spent more time with people, instead of staring at a blinking box. 

Now that I'm back to living with my parents, I find I almost can't tolerate TV. Unfortunately, I can't avoid the 2 TVs in the house, almost always on. We have cable, but it's rare that something good is on. Mostly it's all talk shows or "reality" shows. And I absolutely hate all the commercials! By the way, I've noticed there are much fewer commercials in Germany and France and they are strictly regulated, compared to Canada/US/UK. Here, it's almost like you're watching commercials with breaks for actual programming.

Of course, there are some good things about TV - I love a good movie, and you can learn a lot by watching some special interest programs. But the programming here is way too commercialized and sensationalized. Mostly I just find it insults people's intelligence (or at least mine).


----------



## AmoL'italiano

I wish I could stop watching TV and limit myself to ONLY House every Tuesday... but even that it would be better fi I could live without it. Life without TV would be better I think. But NOT life without movies. Life without movies would be terrible! I don't think I could live without Shawshank Redemption, Godfather part 1 and 2, and Cinema Paradiso... 

Dylan


----------



## nichec

My parents didn't allow me to watch TV when I was young and still lived with them. I didn't like it a bit. My classmates would be talking in school happily about last night's show and I would be sitting there like a fool....Since there's not much to do, I started to read a lot when my peers were watching TV and playing computer games (no, this is not allowed either) 

Now that I'm an adult already, I can't thank them enough for this "policy". I've always been very good at languages and literature and history and creating stories, and I think this is all their doing. And this habit of reading a lot has never left me until now. Yeah, I can watch TV as long as I want now, but I prefer to read or go for a walk. I watch TV rarely, and I only watch it when there's a good movie on.

If one day I have my own kids, I don't know what to do though. I don't want them to think that I'm too old-fashioned or dull or whatever, but I don't want them to spend too much time on that machine either....


----------



## coro

I don't know many people who spend hours glued to the sofa watching television anymore.
The reason is because now they have Playstations, DVD players and (most of all) Internet instead.
I think you can just as easily waste your time, learn nothing and be brainwashed with those things as you can with watching television.


----------



## la reine victoria

I am a ''hardly ever watch it'' person. If I had to choose between my PC and TV then the television would be dumped.

However, by being selective, I find television can be very educational. I have satellite, digital TV which gives me an enormous choice of channels to watch.

I enjoy TV5 from France. They have some very interesting discussion programmes and excellent films. I recently saw the very bizarre ''The Piano Teacher''. It was ''kinky'' in the extreme but my attention was more focussed on the spoken language. It was so clear that I was able to ignore the subtitles. Their news programmes, too, are well worth watching - again as a source of ''tuning the ear'' to spoken French.

The BBC has some extremely interesting, and very educational, documentaries. Channel 4 is well-known for being ''provocative'' with some of the programmes it transmits - they can be quite an eye opener on subjects which one rarely dwells upon.

When my two sons were small they benefited enormously from watching, along with me, some of the schools' programmes for the very young. But they were never parked in front of it while I got on with other things - this was definitely not on our agenda. Post-programme chat together was all important, in evaluating their comprehension and broadening their vocabulary. They were never allowed to have a TV in their bedroom.

Do I sound too strict? Well, I wasn't. I was simply using TV, from time to time, as a fun way to educate them and prepare them for school. I received a wonderful compliment recently from my younger son. He is a father-to-be and he said ''Our baby will be brought up in the same way as you and Dad brought us up - it was such fun.''

For anyone who has the chance to see ''The Royle Family'' I highly recommend it. It is a hilarious ''send-up'' of the majority of Britsh families who spend the entire evening (together) glued to the TV.


LRV


----------



## maxiogee

I know the poll has gone cold, but I see that the thread title doesn't actually correspond with the wording of the poll.

I'm a believer in the immense good that tv can do - but rarely does.
I grew up with the classic days of BBC television and the heyday of ITV. The current proliferation of cable and satellite has meant that there is a vast amount of tat being broadcast and one has to search for the gems.
I suppose at heart I'm really a *radio* person.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My husband is the only person in our family who watches much TV - he likes late-night movies.

Our children watched some children's programs when they were small, but once they started school full time even this tapered off.  It does place them at an enormous social disadvantage, however - they can't participate in so many conversations, and just don't grasp a lot of conversational references.  On the other hand, they are much healthier and more active than their classmates, very well read, and tend to think outside the box.

I sometimes think I should start watching TV so that I can better understand where my students are coming from .... but I just don't have the time.


----------



## tvdxer

Although I don't watch too much TV, I can almost always find something on it, so when I turn on the set to find something to watch, it is usually sooner or later that I discover something interesting.  Even in the U.S., you have several commercial-free TV choices...my personal favorites are EWTN, The Documentary Channel, Discovery HD Theater, and PBS.  These channels often (not always) carry shows that are both interesting and educational, in the case of the last two, in high definition, so if you have a set, as we do, you can enjoy the ultra-sharp picture.

In addition, I can receive a great number of foreign or ethnic stations, most at no cost, from a number of countries / languages.  This offers an interesting cultural perspective.

Would my life be better without TV?  I don't think so.  Is it something I could live without?  Definitely.


----------



## Korena

I don't think life would be better without TV. Even though I don't watch it a lot (I prefer reading, and going places with friends), but how would you get news or weather? I just think that people who watch TV too much need to find something better to do, like read.

-Korena


----------



## Bettie

I love my tv, I really do, I had my first tv when I was 9 years old and I still was a good studient with good grades. There was a time when I woke up with my tv turning on in MTV.

I don't watch as much tv as I used too, because I don't have time... and of course I can live without a tv, but I prefer to live with one.


----------



## Henryk

I love my TV, too!

How else should I watch football? However, along with reportages it's the only reason to switch my TV on.  Only soaps and boring shows are on TV all day, hence I could live without my TV, at least for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Seana

Hi all

TV programs are more and more atractive it is true but  spend too much time still watching TV is simply wasting the time  and moreover  wasting our real life.
I like *canvist* sentence, when he wrote about his life in collage without TV begin of quote *he spent more time with people, instead of staring at a blinking box* end of quote.
Most of us turn on TV early in the morning just after waking up. TV set plays a main role in most of our living rooms and we replace the radio, book, interesting conversations, contacts with close family or ralatives with TV set. I think it is terrible situation but in my opinion nothing could change it. TV takes time away from reading, hobbies, and creative play.
Recently the scientists warn us against very bad influence of watching TV that affected to our life. Less or even lack of exercise makes us fat.
Childhood hours in front of the TV reduces children’s learning abilities and is linked with aggressive behaviour and poor school performance. Very often they are diagnosed with attention deficit disorder. 
The worst influences TV affected expecially for children under 2 years old, they shouldn't watch TV at all. It is said about necessity of removing television sets from children's bedrooms and encouraging them for alternative entertainment including reading and sports.

I think we coulnd't live without TV at all but in a conclusion, life without TV would be sad  but we should limit ourselves only for most important and really great worth programs to watch.


----------



## danielfranco

At home we have some silly amount of channels (I think its 150, counting satellite radio), but there's no use: they show television shows in all of them! (a homage to Mafalda fans)
My children love their multiple cartoon channels and I sometimes block them and only allow educational channels to be shown... Those are the days when my kids go and play outside or grab a video game or something.
My wife and I enjoy watching movies often. She likes watching TV, but I hardly ever watch TV, unless there's a UFC or boxing match.
And that's it.


----------



## Nath0811

Henryk said:
			
		

> I love my TV, too!
> 
> How else should I watch football? However, along with reportages it's the only reason to switch my TV on.  Only soaps and boring shows are on TV all day, hence I could live without my TV, at least for 2-3 weeks.


 
You sound like my husband!! LOL He's hooked on sports - and some shows too. 
While I can get hooked too (I'm no angel...  ), I can easily go by several weeks without any TV.


----------



## Heba

I live with my parents and brother in a 166-square-meter apartment and we have three televesions. The one in my brother's room is connected to a Sony Playstation with two Egyptian channels and the other two are connected to a dish (brings sattelite channels)-I am not very familiar with the terminology connected with tv but I hope you understand what I mean.

I regularly watch certain shows, serieses, documentaries and football matches. It is easy to know when my favourie shows are aired through tv guids (available on the internet); I can avoid other stupid stuff that way.

I do not agree that tv makes football fans lazy. On the contrary, I do believe that tv presents a great favour for football fans like myself. It is not always easy, and is sometimes impossible, to get a ticket. During the last African Cup of Nations, it was almost impossible to get a ticket to attend the matches of the national team as the tickets were usually sold within a few hours. Without a tv, I certainly would have missed the final match In addition, tv airs matches of my favourite teams in other continents. Of course I can never leave Egypt for Spain, England or Italy every Saturday and Sunday to go watch the matches of Barcelona, the Arsenal or Milan! I cannot travel every other Tuesday and Wednesday to Europe to watch the UEFA champions league. Tv makes watching these championchips possible.

Tv can be much fun if you know how to choose what you watch


----------



## GenJen54

My state's "first lady" (Governor's Wife) has declared the week of April 24-30 "Turn Off The TV Week," in an effort to spur parents to stop relying on the television to entertain and "educate" their youngsters.

In addition to this initiative, she's promoting several "alternatives" to television.  Some of these include:

- play a stimulating board game;
- read a book;
- visit a museum or other cultural center;
- take in a play;
- paint, draw, or create another art project
- take up a new hobby or craft;
- play outside;
- visit a nature center....

you get the idea. 

I actually support this initiative and wish more people would jump on the bandwagon. 

I still watch more TV than I should, or than I am willing to admit, but I am taking great strides to just "turn it off."  One thing that has helped is the VCR / DVR.  Now I can just tape the shows I want to watch and watch them at a time of my design.  This way, I am not beholden to anyone else's schedule but my own, and can also fast-forward through the commercials.


----------



## gato2

In Spain TV is extemely bad. It always seems to be on stupid shows or gossip programmes so I don't watch TV very much. But if Tv programmes were better I must admit I would watch it more.


----------



## Yuribear

I think it all depends on what do you use the TV for. In the State of Veracruz, Mexico, we give most of the higher education to rural areas by TV, it is called "Tele Secundaria" and "Tele Bachillerato". The programming is excellent, and if it wasn't for this.... many would simply not have access to higher education. Obviously there is a type of "moderator" at the one-room school.. but it works really well.

You have to be selective and I do not agree with those that "satanize" TV, it is up to you to make the best out of it.... and I must admit I love watching the BBC nature programmes and other educational programmes on PBS.


----------



## Just_Wil

I do watch tv...five minutes a day. I usually rather listen to music, reading, studying. I don't hate TV, I hate junk TV, 'cause I think there are a few programs that are actually worth it.


----------



## la reine victoria

Thanks Yuribear. It's good to hear some praise for the oft maligned BBC. Their nature programmes are, indeed, of a very high quality. I believe some of them can be watched online. Here is the link to their home page.



Regards,
LRV


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

TV is fine when there is quality programming.  Everyone has a different opinion so it is impossible.  It will exist as an ambivalent paradox.  Humans, as well.


----------



## Pivra

No, life would have no meaning without TV. lol


----------



## frequency

Good topic and poll!!
Personally, I've quit watching TV since I started interenet.
Just to get information if it will be sunny or rainy tomorrow, why do I have to listen to the announcement and watch film for a couple of minutes on the TV weather forecast??  I feel like, OK,OK, I understand it'll be sunny tomorrow, stop your announcement otherwise I feel as if I became stupid. 
All I need to do is just browsing the picture on internet 

I think so not only about weather forecast, also on every program.


----------



## macta123

It will be a tough time without TV in these days. But yes, one can manage if circumstances arise as such. It's boring if there is no TV for long time. If you have other passions like reading and playing out (larger duration) - then it is OK


----------



## Lucyernaga

I don't use TV during daytime.  Just to watch the news and whenever I need to relax.  I like TV, but I have found I can spend too much time with her (specially Cable TV) and it really scares me.


----------

